# I wanted adventure..



## OutsideYourWorld (May 1, 2014)

Hey all, so big news in regards to my travels. I was in heraklion, Greece the other day, sitting in a park and contemplating what to do. Do I go East, and by ferry go to santorini and Rhodes on my way to Turkey? Do I go back to western crete and do some hiking through a gorge or two first? one way or the other really. 

Being that I needed a place to stay for the night, as I didn't feel like hitching out quite yet, I hit up the local squat. I got an answer, but the guy really wasn't sure about letting me stay a night. Of course that's understandable.. I can imagine most have had problems letting in just anyone. So I'm told to come back later. I show up maybe five times before they let me in late that night, probably to give me a bit of an interview to see if I'm a bad guy, or what. So I hung out at their bar until the early hours, talking some but mostly listening to Greeks talk Greek. But eventually they let me stay. I did want to learn more about their anarchist ways and what the screen was like, more or less. But it wasn't so easy getting straight answers. 
The building itself had a colorful history, however. It was built in the early 1900s I believe, and used as a hospital until naze occupation, where it was the headquarters of the waffen SS. After that it became a hospital, and then a university building before being abandoned in the early 90s, and then taken over by homeless, hippies, anarchists, etc. Eventually everyone left except for the anarchists, who fixed it up and now use it for sleeping, meetings, a bar, and probably other things. 

I only spent on night there, but the guys I talked to were very nice, and made me feel quite at home. 

The next day I still hadn't decided on my course of action.. Until I got a notification email from the boat hitching forum on couch surfing. There was a boat docked in heraklion, a gulag (Turkish), heading for the Bahamas on a trip which would make it the first of its kind to actually sail across the Atlantic... And they were looking for crew. 

It took me about five minutes to decide. Instead of East to Turkey, was going back to the Americas! 

I was told to stroll on down to the port and meet the crew. So twenty minutes later I'm on the boat meeting everyone. four Americans, two turks, and a day later a Brit (and later on still a couple more). Everyone was pretty much welcoming and cool, and while they would have preferred someone with experience in... Anything! They still took me in. Hell, only four of the 10 we will have in total have much experience in sailing. 

The boat is being delivered to the Bahamas, to the new owner. It's a bigger one, I think 70 feet, but made for coastal cruising not the open ocean. And it bloody well rocks like a motherfucker (learned that in a trial by fire yesterday). The idea is to stop at Malta, Gibraltar, the canaries, and maybe the azores, I'm not sure. A six week journey from now, but things keep breaking so we'll see.. 

Yesterday we finally left port. Literally as soon as we cleared the breakwater, the ship tilted to the point where a table, a heavy one, crashed across the deck, almost pinning one of us against the railing. Then it to the other side, almost taking out the side... And they waves only got bigger. 

Three hours or so in we had two people down with seasickness, a phone and a few other things lost overboard, and a lot of crap spilled everywhere. The worst was the cable connecting the two masts breaking. And u suppose the highlight was having to climb out on deck, up onto the roof, and washin the cockpit windows as we said back and forth on a bloody well wet roof. 

We had to change our course and make for the closest cove as the wind battered us. And after colour hours and twenty miles gained, we were about done for the day. At the end we were just sitting around giggling like idiots at what we just went through. I lit up a smoke and smiled at this little trial by fire. 

That was nothing compared to what the seas can conjure up. I wanted adventure.... I think I got it. 

Today it's a relatively calm sea and we steam for Malta!


----------



## Tude (May 1, 2014)

jeebus - I guess that was a true trial by fire!!! Stay safe and have fun!!


----------



## Odin (May 1, 2014)

JUst light up a smoke a smile. Right on brother. That's the way to roll. hehe.


----------



## Joshicus (May 1, 2014)

I must say I am uber jealous. I would love to hitch boats all over the world. thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (May 8, 2014)

We made it off the rough waters of crete but had to turn north to mainland Greece to refuel. Then our sewage pump cut out and we got to Malta after two days of shite smelling ship. In malta for some repairs. 

Malta and it's capital are so bloody beautiful. Hitched a ride in under a minute with a guy who was driving around taking pictures for a travel brochure. Score!


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Jun 11, 2014)

So we just got to the canary Islands the other day, for some last repairs before hitting the Atlantic for the Bahamas, and something like three weeks of nothing but boat life. 

There have been quite a few problems on this here, and have kept us longer than we expected at each port, but we keep going. I was considering leaving the boat in the canaries to travel about the islands for a bit before heading to Morocco, but on flipping my lucky Canadian silver dollar, it said sticl with the ship.. 
So It looks like I'm staying for the long haul. Funny how I'll be crossing the bloody Atlantic before even one sailing class.


----------



## comrade (Jun 12, 2014)

this, is fantastic, we do not, of course, know each other, but i look forward to reading on more of your worldwide experiences. goodluck in your path friend.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Jun 12, 2014)

nobody had any doubts starting off about the safety of crossing in something not built to cross in? 

was there a lot of heavy shit in greece. like you werent comfortable just sleeping outside or i guess you dont mind being persistant asking for a bed? 

you flipped a coin, i like that. thanks for the story, hope to see updates. best of luck


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Jun 21, 2014)

Severin, there were many doubts, most of which weren't told to me until we were well underway! My plans have yet again changed, however. 
Due to a few crew issues (mainly the one girl seducing the captain and basically not doing any work and fucking up the entire atmosphere) and yet more boat issues, two of us left in the canary Islands to travel in morocco, where we are now. 
Sahara bound! 

Oh I was perfectly comfortable in Greece. I slept outside half the 7 or so months I was there if not more. The only time I wanted a couch was when I was in a city. Not so fond of sleeping outside in cities.


----------

